# This or That Beauty Tag â™¥



## Love322 (Nov 19, 2012)

I saw this going around and thought it would be fun to do on MUT.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

*makeup*blush or bronzerlip gloss or lipstickeye liner or mascarafoundation or concealerneutral or color eye shadowpressed or loose eye shadowsbrushes or sponges*nails*OPI or china glazeLong or shortAcrylic or naturalBrights or darks Flower or no flower *body*perfume or body splashlotion or body butter body wash or soaplush or other bath company *fashion*jeans or sweat pantslong sleeve of shortdresses or skirtsstripes or plaid flip flops or sandals scarves or hatsstuds or dangly earrings necklaces or bracelets heels or flats cowboy boots or riding bootsjacket or hoodie forever 21 or charlotte russe abercombie or Hollistersaks 5th or nordstrom*hair*curly or straightbun or ponytailbobby pins or butterfly clipshair spray or gel long or short light or dark side sweep bangs or full bangsup or down *random*Rain or shineSummer or winterFall or spring Chocolate or vanilla East coast or west coast


----------



## Love322 (Nov 19, 2012)

Here's mine!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

*makeup*blush or bronzer- BLUShlip gloss or lipstick- LIP STICKeye liner or mascara-MASCARAfoundation or concealer-FOUNDATIONneutral or color eye shadow-NEUTRALpressed or loose eye shadows-PRESSEDbrushes or sponges-BRUSHES*nails*OPI or china glaze-OPILong or short-LONGAcrylic or natural-NATURALBrights or darks-BRIGHTSFlower or no flower-FLOWER*body*perfume or body splash-PERFUMElotion or body butter-LOTIONbody wash or soap-SOAPlush or other bath company-OTHER *fashion*jeans or sweat pants-JEANSlong sleeve of short-SHORTdresses or skirts-DRESSESstripes or plaid-STRIPESflip flops or sandals-SANDALSscarves or hats-HATSstuds or dangly earrings-DANGLY  necklaces or bracelets-NECKLACESheels or flats-FLATScowboy boots or riding boots-RIDING BOOTSjacket or hoodie-JACKETforever 21 or charlotte russe-FOREVER 21 abercombie or Hollister-ABERCROMBIEsaks 5th or nordstrom-NORDSTROM*hair*curly or straight-CURLYbun or ponytail-PONYTAILbobby pins or butterfly clips-BUTTERFLY CLIPShair spray or gel-HAIRSPRAYlong or short-LONGlight or dark-DARKside sweep bangs or full bangs-SIDE SWEPTup or down-DOWN*random*Rain or shine-SHINESummer or winter-SUMMERFall or spring-SPRINGChocolate or vanilla-VANILLAEast coast or west coast-WEST


----------



## shandimessmer (Nov 19, 2012)

*makeup*
blush or bronzer - bronzer
lip gloss or lipstick - lipstick
eye liner or mascara - mascara
foundation or concealer - foundation
neutral or color eye shadow - neutral
pressed or loose eye shadows - pressed
brushes or sponges - brushes

*nails*
OPI or china glaze - china glaze
Long or short - long
Acrylic or natural - acrylic
Brights or darks - brights
Flower or no flower - flower

*body*
perfume or body splash - perfume
lotion or body butter  - body butter
body wash or soap - body wash
lush or other bath company  - other

*fashion*
jeans or sweat pants - jeans
long sleeve of short - short
dresses or skirts - dresses
stripes or plaid - plaid
flip flops or sandals - sandals
scarves or hats - scarve
studs or dangly earrings - studs 
necklaces or bracelets - necklace
heels or flats - flats
cowboy boots or riding boots - riding
jacket or hoodie - hoodie
forever 21 or charlotte russe - forever 21
abercombie or Hollister - hollister
saks 5th or nordstrom - nordstrom

*hair*
curly or straight - curly
bun or ponytail - bun
bobby pins or butterfly clips - bobby pins
hair spray or gel - hair spray
long or short - long
light or dark - dark
side sweep bangs or full bangs - side swept
up or down - down

*random*
Rain or shine - shine
Summer or winter - winter
Fall or spring - fall
Chocolate or vanilla - chocolate 
East coast or west coast - west coast


----------



## lovelywhim (Nov 19, 2012)

*makeup**blush *or bronzer*lip gloss* or lipstickeye liner or *mascara* *foundation* or concealer (BB cream should be an option!!!!)*neutral* or color eye shadow *pressed* or loose eye shadows*brushes* or sponges*nails*OPI or *china glaze**Long* or shortAcrylic or *natural**Brights* or darks *Flower* or no flower *body**perfume* or body splashlotion or *body butter* *body wash* or soaplush or *other bath company* *fashion**jeans* or sweat pants (leggings! =P )*long sleeve* of short*dresses* or skirts*stripes* or plaid *flip flops* or sandals *scarves* or hatsstuds or *dangly earrings* *necklaces* or bracelets heels or *flats* *cowboy boots* or riding boots*jacket* or hoodie *forever 21* or charlotte russe *abercombie* or Hollistersaks 5th or *nordstrom**hair*curly or *straight*bun or *ponytail**bobby pins* or butterfly clips*hair spray* or gel *long* or short light or *dark* *side sweep bangs* or full bangsup or *down* *random**Rain* or shineSummer or *winter**Fall* or spring *Chocolate* or vanilla (or strawberry!)East coast or *west coast*


----------



## Baberanza (Nov 19, 2012)

commenting to come back-


----------



## brennn (Nov 19, 2012)

Sounds fun, here's mine!

*makeup*blush or bronzer: bronzerlip gloss or lipstick: lipstickeye liner or mascara: mascarafoundation or concealer: foundationneutral or color eye shadow: neutralpressed or loose eye shadows: pressedbrushes or sponges: brushes*nails*OPI or china glaze: OPILong or short: ShortAcrylic or natural: naturalBrights or darks: darksFlower or no flower: no flower*body*perfume or body splash: perfumelotion or body butter: body butterbody wash or soap: body washlush or other bath company: other*fashion*jeans or sweat pants: jeanslong sleeve of short: longdresses or skirts: dressesstripes or plaid: plaidflip flops or sandals: sandalsscarves or hats: scarvesstuds or dangly earrings: studsnecklaces or bracelets: braceletsheels or flats: flatscowboy boots or riding boots: riding bootsjacket or hoodie: jacketforever 21 or charlotte russe: F21abercombie or Hollister: saks 5th or nordstrom: Nordstrom's*hair*curly or straight: straightbun or ponytail: ponytailbobby pins or butterfly clips: bobby pinshair spray or gel: hair spraylong or short: longlight or dark: darkside sweep bangs or full bangs: side-sweptup or down: up*random*Rain or shine: rainSummer or winter: winterFall or spring: fallChocolate or vanilla: vanillaEast coast or west coast: west coast


----------



## joshualamberg54 (Nov 19, 2012)

Wow! everyone has their own choice!


----------



## hpage82 (Nov 20, 2012)

*makeup*blush or bronzer--BLUSHlip gloss or lipstick--LIP GLOSSeye liner or mascara--EYELINERfoundation or concealer--CONCEALERneutral or color eye shadow--NEUTRALpressed or loose eye shadows--PRESSEDbrushes or sponges--BRUSHES*nails*OPI or china glaze--OPILong or short--SHORTAcrylic or natural--NATURALBrights or darks--DARKS Flower or no flower--NO FLOWER *body*perfume or body splash--BODY SPLASHlotion or body butter--LOTION body wash or soap--SOAPlush or other bath company--OTHER *fashion*jeans or sweat pants--JEANSlong sleeve of short--LONGdresses or skirts--NEITHERstripes or plaid--STRIPES flip flops or sandals--SANDALS scarves or hats--SCARVESstuds or dangly earrings--DANGLY necklaces or bracelets--NECKLACES heels or flats--FLATS cowboy boots or riding boots--RIDING BOOTSjacket or hoodie--HOODIE forever 21 or charlotte russe--NEITHER abercombie or Hollister--NEITHERsaks 5th or nordstrom--NEITHER*hair*curly or straight--STRAIGHTbun or ponytail--PONYTAILbobby pins or butterfly clips--hair spray or gel--HAIR SPRAY long or short--LONG-ISH light or dark--DARK side sweep bangs or full bangs--FULL BANGSup or down--UP *random*Rain or shine--SHINESummer or winter--SUMMERFall or spring--FALL Chocolate or vanilla--CHOCOLATE East coast or west coast--EAST COAST


----------



## OiiO (Nov 20, 2012)

makeup blush or bronzer - BLUSH lip gloss or lipstick - LIP GLOSS eye liner or mascara - MASCARA foundation or concealer - CONCEALER neutral or color eye shadow - NEUTRAL pressed or loose eye shadows - PRESSED brushes or sponges - BRUSHES   nails OPI or china glaze - OPI Long or short - LONG Acrylic or natural - NATURAL Brights or darks - DARKS Flower or no flower - NO FLOWER   body perfume or body splash - PERFUME lotion or body butter - BUTTER body wash or soap - BODY WASH lush or other bath company - OTHER   fashion jeans or sweat pants - JEANS long sleeve of short - SHORT dresses or skirts - DRESSES stripes or plaid - PLAID flip flops or sandals - SANDALS scarves or hats - SCARVES studs or dangly earrings - DANGLY necklaces or bracelets - NECKLACES heels or flats - HEELS cowboy boots or riding boots - RIDING jacket or hoodie - JACKET forever 21 or charlotte russe - FOREVER 21 abercombie or Hollister - Abercrombie saks 5th or nordstrom - Saks 5th   hair curly or straight - STRAIGHT bun or ponytail - BUN bobby pins or butterfly clips - BUTTERFLY hair spray or gel - SPRAY long or short - LONG light or dark - DARK side sweep bangs or full bangs - FULL up or down - UP   random Rain or shine - SHINE Summer or winter - SUMMER Fall or spring - FALL Chocolate or vanilla - VANILLA East coast or west coast - EAST


----------



## beautymadn3ss (Nov 20, 2012)

*makeup*blush or bronzer-blushlip gloss or lipstick-lip glosseye liner or mascara-mascarafoundation or concealer-foundationneutral or color eye shadow-neutralpressed or loose eye shadows-pressedbrushes or sponges-sponges*nails*OPI or china glaze-opiLong or short-shortAcrylic or natural-naturalBrights or darks- brights Flower or no flower -no flower*body*perfume or body splash-perfumelotion or body butter -body butterbody wash or soap-body washlush or other bath company -other*fashion*jeans or sweat pants-jeanslong sleeve of short-shortdresses or skirts-dressesstripes or plaid -stripesflip flops or sandals -sandalsscarves or hats-scarvesstuds or dangly earrings -studsnecklaces or bracelets -necklacesheels or flats -heelscowboy boots or riding boots-riding bootsjacket or hoodie -jacketforever 21 or charlotte russe -forever 21abercombie or Hollister-abercrombie saks 5th or nordstrom-saks 5th*hair*curly or straight-curlybun or ponytail-bunbobby pins or butterfly clips-bobby pinshair spray or gel -hair spraylong or short -longlight or dark -darkside sweep bangs or full bangs- side sweep bangsup or down -down*random*Rain or shine-shineSummer or winter-summerFall or spring -springChocolate or vanilla -chocolateEast coast or west coast-east coast


----------



## beans (Nov 20, 2012)

*makeup*blush or bronzer: Blushlip gloss or lipstick :lipstickeye liner or mascara: eyelinerfoundation or concealer: foundationneutral or color eye shadow: neutralpressed or loose eye shadows: pressedbrushes or sponges: brushes*nails*OPI or china glaze: china glazeLong or short: shortAcrylic or natural: naturalBrights or darks: brightsFlower or no flower: flower*body*perfume or body splash: perfumelotion or body butter : body butterbody wash or soap: body washlush or other bath company : bath and body works*fashion*jeans or sweat pants: jeanslong sleeve of short: long sleevedresses or skirts: dressesstripes or plaid: plaidflip flops or sandals: sandalsscarves or hats: hatsstuds or dangly earrings: dangly earringsnecklaces or bracelets : necklacesheels or flats: flatscowboy boots or riding boots: riding bootsjacket or hoodie : jacketforever 21 or charlotte russe : Forever 21abercombie or Hollister: neither  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />saks 5th or nordstrom: nordstrom*hair*curly or straight: curlybun or ponytail: pony tailbobby pins or butterfly clips: bobby pinshair spray or gel : hair spraylong or short : longlight or dark : darkside sweep bangs or full bangs: side swept bangsup or down : down*random*Rain or shine: shineSummer or winter: winterFall or spring : LOVE fall!Chocolate or vanilla : vanillaEast coast or west coast:west coast


----------



## CourtneyB (Nov 20, 2012)

Baha, I used to love doing these in middle school! Fun idea!

*makeup**blush* or bronzerlip gloss or *lipstick*eye liner or *mascara**foundation *or concealerneutral or *color* eye shadow*pressed* or loose eye shadows*brushes* or sponges*nails**OPI* or china glazeLong or *short*Acrylic or *natural**Brights* or darks Flower or *no flower **body**perfume *or body splashlotion or *body butter **body wash* or soaplush or *other bath company **fashion**jeans *or sweat pantslong sleeve of *short**dresses *or skirts*stripes *or plaid *flip flops* or sandals *scarves* or hatsstuds or *dangly earrings **necklaces *or bracelets *heels *or flats cowboy boots or *riding boots**jacket* or hoodie *forever 21* or charlotte russe abercombie or Hollister - *NEITHER*! =)*saks 5th* or nordstrom*hair*curly or *straight*bun or *ponytail**bobby pins* or butterfly clips*hair spray* or gel *long *or short *light *or dark *side sweep bangs* or full bangsup or *down **random*Rain or *shine*Summer or *winter**Fall *or spring Chocolate or *vanilla **East coast* or west coast


----------



## Love322 (Nov 20, 2012)

Interesting to see what everyone prefers!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## eLLah (Nov 21, 2012)

*makeup*blush or bronzerlip gloss or lipstickeye liner or mascarafoundation or concealerneutral or color eye shadowpressed or loose eye shadowsbrushes or sponges*nails*OPI or china glazeLong or shortAcrylic or naturalBrights or darks Flower or no flower *body*perfume or body splashlotion or body butter body wash or soaplush or other bath company *fashion*jeans or sweat pantslong sleeve or shortdresses or skirtsstripes or plaid flip flops or sandals scarves or hatsstuds or dangly earrings necklaces or bracelets heels or flats cowboy boots or riding bootsjacket or hoodie forever 21 or charlotte russe abercombie or Hollistersaks 5th or nordstrom*hair*curly or straightbun or ponytailbobby pins or butterfly clipshair spray or gel long or short light or dark side sweep bangs or full bangsup or down *random*Rain or shineSummer or winterFall or spring Chocolate or vanilla East coast or west coast


----------



## connie0716 (Nov 21, 2012)

*makeup*blush or* bronzer* 

lip gloss or* lipstick*

eye liner or *mascara*

*foundation* or concealer 

*neutral* or color eye shadow*  **pressed* or loose eye shadows

*brushes* or sponges-     *nails**OPI *or china glaze *Long *or short -*Acrylic* or natural -*Brights* or darks -Flower or* no flower **body**perfume* or body splash 

lotion or* body butter *-

*body wash* or soap - 

*lush* or other bath company  - 

*fashion**jeans* or sweat pantsn - long sleeve of *short *-  dresses or* skirts *-  

stripes or* plaid *-

flip flops or* sandals *-

*scarves *or hats - 

studs or *dangly earrings*

necklaces *or bracelets *- 

*heels* or flats -

cowboy boots or *riding boots *- 

jacket or *hoodie* -  forever 21 or* charlotte russe *- 

*abercombie* or Hollister- saks 5th or* nordstrom *

*hair*curly or straightbun or* ponytail*bobby pins or* butterfly clips**hair spray* or gel *long* or short *light* or dark *side sweep bangs* or full bangs*up* or down *random*Rain or *shine**Summe*r or winterFall or* spring *Chocolate or *vanilla **East coast* or west coast


----------



## Alexa (Nov 21, 2012)

*makeup*blush or *bronzer*lip gloss or *lipstick*eye liner or *mascara**foundation *or concealer*neutral *or color eye shadow*pressed *or loose eye shadowsbrushes or *sponges**nails**OPI *or china glaze*Long *or shortAcrylic or *natural*Brights or *darks **Flower *or no flower *body**perfume *or body splashlotion or *body butter **body wash* or soaplush or *other bath company **fashion**jeans *or sweat pants*long sleev*e of short*dresses *or skirtsstripes or *plaid *flip flops or *sandals **scarves *or hatsstuds or *dangly earrings **necklaces *or bracelets *heels *or flats cowboy boots or *riding boots**jacket *or hoodie *forever 21* or charlotte russe abercombie or *Hollister*saks 5th or *nordstrom**hair*curly or *straight**bun *or ponytail*bobby pins* or butterfly clips*hair spray* or gel *long *or short light or *dark *side sweep bangs or *full bangs*up or *down **random*Rain or *shine*Summer or *winter**Fall *or spring Chocolate or *vanilla **East coast* or west coast


----------



## zadidoll (Nov 21, 2012)

*makeup**blush* or bronzerlip gloss or *lipstick*eye liner or *mascara**foundation* or concealer*neutral* or color eye shadowpressed or *loose eye shadows*brushes or *sponges**nails*OPI or *china glaze*Long or *short*Acrylic or *natural**Brights* or darks Flower or *no flower **body**perfume* or body splash*lotion* or body butter *body wash* or soaplush or *other bath company **fashion*jeans or *sweat pants*long sleeve or *short*dresses or skirts neither!*stripes* or plaid flip flops or *sandals* scarves or *hats*studs or *dangly earrings* *necklaces* or bracelets heels or *flats* cowboy boots or *riding boots*jacket or *hoodie* forever 21 or charlotte russe neither!abercombie or Hollister neither!saks 5th or *nordstrom**hair**curly* or straightbun or *ponytail*bobby pins or *butterfly clips**hair spray* or gel long or *short* light or *dark* side sweep bangs or *full bangs**up* or down *random**Rain* or shineSummer or winter neither! I hate summer (too hot) and I hate winter (cold &amp; snow)*Fall or spring* both! These are my favorite seasons - not too hot, not too cold, just right.*Chocolate* or vanilla East coast or *west coast*


----------



## tgooberbutt (Nov 21, 2012)

*makeup*blush or *bronzer*lip gloss or lipstickeye liner or *mascara*foundation or *concealer**neutra*l or color eye shadow*pressed* or loose eye shadows*brushes* or sponges*nails**OPI *or china glazeLong or *short*Acrylic or *natural*Brights or *darks *Flower or *no flower **body**perfume *or body splash*lotion *or body butter body wash or *soap*lush or *other bath company **fashion**jeans* or sweat pantslong sleeve or *short*dresses or *skirts**stripes *or plaid *flip flops* or sandals *scarves* or hats*studs* or dangly earrings necklaces or *bracelets **heels* or flats cowboy boots or *riding boots**jacket *or hoodie *forever 21* or charlotte russe *abercombie* or Hollistersaks 5th or *nordstrom*  - Just bcs I'm west coast  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />*hair*curly or *straight*bun or *ponytail**bobby pins *or butterfly clipshair spray or gel *long *or short light or* dark* side sweep bangs or *full bangs**up *or down *random*Rain or* shine*Summer or winter - Summer in west coast, winter on east coast.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />*Fall *or spring *Chocolate *or vanilla East coast or *west coast* - Oh, break my heart, why don't you?!


----------



## emilyyygloria (Nov 21, 2012)

*makeup**blush* or bronzer*lip gloss* or lipstickeye liner or* mascara*foundation or *concealer**neutral *or color eye shadow*pressed* or loose eye shadows*brushes* or sponges*nails**OPI *or china glazeLong or *short*Acrylic or *natural*Brights or *darks *Flower or *no flower* *body**perfume* or body splash*lotion* or body butter *body wash* or soaplush or *other bath company **fashion**jeans* or sweat pantslong sleeve of* short**dresses* or skirts*stripes* or plaid *flip flops* or sandals *scarves* or hats*studs *or dangly earrings *necklaces *or bracelets *heels* or flats cowboy boots or *riding boots**jacket* or hoodie forever 21 or charlotte russe (neither)*abercombie* or *Hollister* (both)saks 5th or *nordstrom**hair*curly or *straight**bun* or ponytail*bobby pins* or butterfly clips*hair spray* or gel *long *or short light or* dark **side sweep bangs* or full bangsup or *down **random*Rain or *shine**Summer* or winter*Fall* or spring Chocolate or *vanilla *East coast or *west coast*


----------



## madeupMegan (Nov 22, 2012)

*makeup**blush* or bronzer*lip gloss* or lipstickeye liner or *mascara**foundation* or concealerneutral or *color *eye shadow*pressed* or loose eye shadows*brushes* or sponges*nails**OPI *or china glazeLong or *short*Acrylic or *natural**Brights* or darks Flower or *no flower **body**perfume* or body splash*lotion* or body butter *body wash* or soaplush or *other bath company* - I really like Bath &amp; Body Works, haven't tried much from Lush*fashion**jeans* or sweat pantslong sleeve of *short**dresses* or skirts*stripes* or plaid flip flops or *sandals **scarves* or hatsstuds or *dangly earrings **necklaces* or bracelets *heels* or flats cowboy boots or *riding boots*jacket or *hoodie *forever 21 or charlotte russe abercombie or Hollistersaks 5th or nordstrom - Didn't choose any, since I've never been to any of these stores/bought from them*hair*curly or *straight*bun or *ponytail**bobby pins *or butterfly clips*hair spray* or gel *long* or short light or *dark **side sweep bangs* or full bangs*up *or down *random*Rain or *shine**Summer* or winter*Fall *or spring Chocolate or *vanilla **East coast *or west coast


----------



## ItsMissMathers (Nov 26, 2012)

*makeup*blush or bronzer: Blushlip gloss or lipstick: Lip Glosseye liner or mascara: Eyeliner (I usually forget to put on mascara any way lol)foundation or concealer: Foundationneutral or color eye shadow: Neautralpressed or loose eye shadows: Pressed. Loose pigment eyeshadows drive me crazy.brushes or sponges: Brushes*nails*OPI or china glaze: OPILong or short: Short Acrylic or natural: Natural. (Fake nails also drive me crazy)Brights or darks: I like pastels, so brights.Flower or no flower: Well, right now my favorite way to paint my nails is a vintage floral looks, so. lol.*body*perfume or body splash: Perfumelotion or body butter: Lotionbody wash or soap: Body Washlush or other bath company: Never actually used Lush.*fashion*jeans or sweat pants: Jeans.long sleeve of short: Sleeves? Short usually.dresses or skirts: Dresses. &lt;3 I've been wearing them all spring and summer, and now I'll winterize them all.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> stripes or plaid:I'm not a huge fan of either, but plaid.flip flops or sandals: Sandals.scarves or hats: Hats.studs or dangly earrings: I like dangly earrings better, but since I cut my hair I tend to wear studs more often.necklaces or bracelets: This is the toughest choice ever! I always wear both with 99% of my outfits... Probably necklaces.heels or flats: Heels.cowboy boots or riding boots: RIding boots.jacket or hoodie: Hoodie.forever 21 or charlotte russe: Charlotte Ruseabercombie or Hollister: I don't really wear either, but I have a a hoodie from both and I really like both hoodies.saks 5th or nordstrom: Nordstrom*hair*curly or straight: Straight. I really don't have much hair to curl..bun or ponytail: ...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> bobby pins or butterfly clips: Stop itttt....hair spray or gel: Hair spray.long or short: It's short now, but I'm growing it out.light or dark: That really depends on how often I get bored with my hair color. I'm going lighter soon.side sweep bangs or full bangs: Side.up or down *random*Rain or shine: ShineSummer or winter: SummerFall or spring: FallChocolate or vanilla: Chocolate taste, vanilla smell. East coast or west coast: West


----------



## DimplesIdea (Nov 27, 2012)

*makeup*
blush or bronzer: BLUSH
lip gloss or lipstick: LIP GLOSS
eye liner or mascara: EYE LINER
foundation or concealer: FOUNDATION
neutral or color eye shadow: COLOR
pressed or loose eye shadows: PRESSED
brushes or sponges: BRUSHES

*nails*
OPI or china glaze: CHINA GLAZE
Long or short: LONG
Acrylic or natural: NATURAL
Brights or darks : BOTH
Flower or no flower : FLOWER

*body*
perfume or body splash: BODY SPLASH
lotion or body butter :BODY BUTTER
body wash or soap: BODY WASH
lush or other bath company : BBW

*fashion*
jeans or sweat pants: SWEAT PANTS
long sleeve of short: SHORT
dresses or skirts: DRESSES
stripes or plaid: STRIPES 
flip flops or sandals :SANDALS
scarves or hats: SCARVES
studs or dangly earrings: STUDS 
necklaces or bracelets :NECKLACES
heels or flats: FLATS 
cowboy boots or riding boots:RIDING BOOTS
jacket or hoodie: HOODIE 
forever 21 or charlotte russe: FOREVER 21 
abercombie or Hollister: NEITHER
saks 5th or Nordstrom: SAKS 5TH

*hair*
curly or straight: CURLY
bun or ponytail: PONYTAIL
bobby pins or butterfly clips: BOBBY PINS
hair spray or gel: NEITHER 
long or short : LONG
light or dark: DARK 
side sweep bangs or full bangs: SIDE SWEEP
up or down: DOWN 

*random*
Rain or shine: RAIN
Summer or winter: WINTER
Fall or spring: SPRING 
Chocolate or vanilla: VANILLA 
East coast or west coast: EAST COAST


----------



## Dalylah (Nov 27, 2012)

*makeup**blush* or bronzerlip gloss or *lipstick*eye liner or *mascara**foundation* or concealer*neutral* or color eye shadow*pressed* or loose eye shadows*brushes* or sponges*nails**OPI* or china glaze*Long* or shortAcrylic or *natural**Brights* or darks *Flower* or no flower *body*perfume or *body splash**lotion *or* body butter* - both!!! *body wash* or soaplush or *other bath company* *fashion**jeans* or sweat pants - shorts really, I live in a desertlong sleeve of *short*dresses or *skirts*stripes or *plaid* flip flops or *sandals *scarves or *hats**studs* or dangly earrings necklaces or *bracelets *heels or *flats* cowboy boots or riding boots - neither... sandals*jacket* or hoodie forever 21 or *charlotte russe *abercombie or Hollister - neithersaks 5th or *nordstrom**hair*curly or *straight*bun or *ponytail*bobby pins or *butterfly clips*hair spray or gel - neither*long* or short light or dark - it changesside sweep bangs or full bangs - no bangs*up* or down *random*Rain or *shine*Summer or *winter**Fall* or spring *Chocolate* or vanilla East coast or *west coast*


----------



## artistNexile (Nov 28, 2012)

*makeup*blush or bronzer-BLUSHlip gloss or lipstick- LIPSTICKeye liner or mascara- EYE LINERfoundation or concealer- FOUNDATIONneutral or color eye shadow- COLOR EYESHADOWpressed or loose eye shadows- PRESSEDbrushes or sponges- BRUSHES*body*perfume or body splash- SCENTED OIL lotion or body butter- BODY BUTTERbody wash or soap- BODY WASH*fashion*jeans or sweat pants- JEANSlong sleeve of short-

stripes or plaid- STRIPESflip flops or sandals- FLIP FLOPS scarves or hats- HATScowboy boots or riding boots- COWBOY BOOTSjacket or hoodie- HOODIEabercombie or Hollister- ABERCROMBIEsaks 5th or nordstrom- SAKS*hair*curly or straight-CURLYbun or ponytail-PONYTAILhair spray or gel- HAIR SPRAYlong or short-LONGlight or dark-DARKup or down-UP *random*Rain or shine- RAINSummer or winter-SUMMERFall or spring- FALLChocolate or vanilla- CHOCOLATE East coast or west coast- EAST COAST


----------



## Adrigirl81 (Nov 28, 2012)

*makeup*blush or bronzer- blushlip gloss or lipstick- lip glosseye liner or mascara- mascarafoundation or concealer- concealerneutral or color eye shadow- neutralpressed or loose eye shadows- pressedbrushes or sponges- brushes*body*perfume or body splash- perfumelotion or body butter- body butterbody wash or soap- body wash*fashion*jeans or sweat pants- jeanslong sleeve or short- short

stripes or plaid- stripesflip flops or sandals- sandals scarves or hats- neithercowboy boots or riding boots- cowboy bootsjacket or hoodie- jacketabercombie or Hollister- abercrombiesaks 5th or nordstrom- nordstrom*hair*curly or straight- straightbun or ponytail- ponytailhair spray or gel- hair spraylong or short- longlight or dark- darkup or down- down*random*Rain or shine- shineSummer or winter- summerFall or spring- fallChocolate or vanilla- chocolateEast coast or west coast- east coast


----------

